# Maxima 96 just 2 things doit your self of service



## knottmario569 (7 mo ago)

Should I do the AC Recharge myself or pay to get it done..?!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The problem with "topping off" is that if you don't evacuate the system, any water that's in there won't be boiled away. The PAG oil that lubricates the compressor is hygrophillic and moisture in the refrigerant turns acidic, so after a few years of DIY top-offs, you may find yourself with a crapped compressor and corroded pipes. There's also the risk of overcharging, which of course defeats the purpose. If it was a newish car and you wanted to top off the first time it got low, I'd probably say go for it, but on a '96, nah. Get it done properly.


----------

